# Alimos, Athens Greece



## Leonidas Kontoulis (Oct 4, 2014)

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 5, 2014)

Seems like it has potential but the lighting just doesn't work for me.


----------



## weepete (Oct 6, 2014)

Doesn't work for me either I'm afraid. I think you've pushed it too far in post which is a shame as the lighting looks quite nice but the contrast between a the boats which are only a little underexposed and the masts which look black really make it look odd. The reflection in the river looks too different compared to the darkness of the sky and you've got a weird gradient in the blue sky to the right hand side. Composition is good though with the concrete leading you into the photo nicely and the balance is pretty good.


----------



## John Hunt (Oct 6, 2014)

it does work for me. I think it makes a great statement just like it is.


----------



## Leonidas Kontoulis (Oct 11, 2014)

I was aiming for a statement, actually...

Thanks for taking the time to check it out, everybody!


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 13, 2014)

I think its a little to grungy for what you are photographing. you have some haloing going on but is an easy fix..


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 13, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> I think its a little to grungy for what you are photographing. you have some haloing going on but is an easy fix..



Where are you seeing the haloing? I don't see anything jumping out to me?

OP: Cool shot! If you're going for the HDR look, you're there and it's appealing in that regard...to me, of course. If you're going for the natural, beautiful scene at sunset capture you've gone too far in post.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Leonidas Kontoulis (Oct 15, 2014)

@*vipgraphx: *I am a bit puzzled by your haloing reference...

I was definitely not going for a natural sunset look, hence the extent of post. 


@*MichaelHenson:* Thank you for your welcome and comments!


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 15, 2014)

on my monitor what I see is on the right side above the MT. and to the right of the boats sales there is a lighter area to me which looks like a haloing effect. The sky quickly hits a very dark point which applies this haloing effect.

My suggestion and take it as you will, would be to mask in some of the original exposures in the sky area so its not such a dramatic effect. Since that portion of the shot has not importance and does not make this a better shot, you should tone it down in that are to help keep the eye to center/left of the image. 

I have been doing HDR for a very long time now and I don't think I know everything but, I have learned a lot along the way. HDR and skys sometimes works and sometimes does not. What many people do not do in the HDR processing is to mask back in parts of the original exposures that really helps in the final result. 

IF you are not familiar with layer mask in photo shop I could give you some pointers and there is also youtube to help. 

This is not a hit at you just trying to pass on some helpful tips I have picked up along the way.

THe masking would also help those blown out areas of the sun in the sky and the reflection on the water...


----------



## Leonidas Kontoulis (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanx for your comments vipgraphx!


----------



## luckychucky (Oct 17, 2015)

You are capturing great the emotions I have for your country!  Love it thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## that1guy (Oct 22, 2015)

a little to much sky... maybe a tighter crop


----------

